# Henry Cavill IRL



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Aug 14, 2020)

Real interesting but where'd I ask


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Real interesting but where'd I ask


That's very interesting for you to ask as well, but now i'm quite curious as to when i inquired you personally to respond to my thread. The choice is completely optional. If you are not interested you can leave.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 14, 2020)

*cavill is a mogger end of story*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> *cavill is a mogger end of story*


cavill has a mere jaw halo end of story

every other feature on his face is average or below


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> cavill has a mere jaw halo end of story
> 
> every other feature on his face is average or below


*Good height
Good physique 

Good harmony.

Quit the coping son*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> *Good height
> Good physique
> 
> Good harmony.
> ...



every other feature *on his face* is average or below


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> every other feature *on his face* is average or below


*The entire package matters dipshit.
Unless you're truly 9/10 or 10/10
you need the entire package lmao. 

and with your frame i'd suggest roiding up*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> *The entire package matters dipshit.
> Unless you're truly 9/10 or 10/10
> you need the entire package lmao.
> 
> and with your frame i'd suggest roiding up*


fucks natural testosterone production + expensive as fuck

begging god to make me 6ft4 so i can run height game instead of body game


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> fucks natural testosterone production + expensive as fuck
> 
> begging god to make me 6ft4 so i can run height game instead of body game


*test e and some other oral like var together isnt expensive.

pct neither

a total cycle would run you like 130 euro or smtn.
and average test levels nowadays are fucked anyways so just stay on it for like and cruise as a 2000ng/dl mogger*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> cavill has a mere jaw halo end of story
> 
> every other feature on his face is average or below



*you’re fucking delusional dude. Cavill is probably the most universally handsome guy in history, even more than Chico, o pry, and anyone else, and you’re going to try and argue that he’s only special cause of his jaw? Jfl *


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *you’re fucking delusional dude. Cavill is probably the most universally handsome guy in history, even more than Chico, o pry, and anyone else, and you’re going to try and argue that he’s only special cause of his jaw? Jfl *


''*Cavill is probably the most universally handsome guy in history*''




he really is only special because of his jaw tho lmao

even if you cope with physique he's like 5'11''


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> *test e and some other oral like var together isnt expensive.
> 
> pct neither
> 
> ...


so one cycle is enough?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> *test e and some other oral like var together isnt expensive.
> 
> pct neither
> 
> ...


also i think you need aromatose inhibitor n shit


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> so one cycle is enough?


Stay on it.

After one cycle recovering isn't pleasant from what i've heard.
but than again im not a roid expert


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Stay on it.
> 
> After one cycle recovering isn't pleasant from what i've heard.
> but than again im not a roid expert


yeah if one cycle alone is 130 that shit is expensive


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ''*Cavill is probably the most universally handsome guy in history*''
> View attachment 586320
> 
> he really is only special because of his jaw tho lmao
> ...



Yes, just read these comments, he has extreme appeal, classically handsome, not a hunter eyed freak



90 percent of girls would choose him over someone like o pry unironically


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Yes, just read these comments, he has extreme appeal, classically handsome, not a hunter eyed freak
> 
> 
> 
> 90 percent of girls would choose him over someone like o pry unironically



yeah bro you're right

let's throw the blackpill out of the window in favour of bluepilled classical handsomeness


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> yeah bro you're right
> 
> let's throw the blackpill out of the window in favour of bluepilled classical handsomeness



*alright you dumb fucking cunt
You’re gonna call me bluepilled with your ipd of death 
You are 3.5 fucking PSL 
FACIALLY
And your SMV is zero with your frame, height and weight 
How the fuck are you going to call ME bluepilled when you insist you’re above average with those pathetic stats*


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Aug 14, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Yes, just read these comments, he has extreme appeal, classically handsome, not a hunter eyed freak
> 
> 
> 
> 90 percent of girls would choose him over someone like o pry unironically



no shit
cavill is an actor, gl actors mog male models


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 14, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> no shit
> cavill is an actor, gl actors mog male models



“no shit”

It’s not you I’m trying to convince faggot


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *alright you dumb fucking cunt
> You’re gonna call me bluepilled with your ipd of death
> You are 3.5 fucking PSL
> FACIALLY
> ...


3.5 psl facially sure

ion think you actually think about what people of each looksrange look like to say i'm 3.5psl


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> 3.5 psl facially sure
> 
> ion think you actually think about what people of each looksrange look like to say i'm 3.5psl



what about your face makes you even remotely above average? Especially in your predominantly Caucasian country? Literally what?


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Aug 14, 2020)

abmonger said:


> “no shit”
> 
> It’s not you I’m trying to convince faggot


pm him then if you dont want nobody else to reply faggot


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 14, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> pm him then if you dont want nobody else to reply faggot



*you can reply, faggot 
But saying no shit implies it’s obvious 
It’s clearly not obvious if this little cunt disagreed *


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 14, 2020)

Mogged by 57 year old truechad


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

abmonger said:


> what about your face makes you even remotely above average? Especially in your predominantly Caucasian country? Literally what?


you must be blind
From the top down:
*Front:*
_Paragraph 1 - Hair_

Lightbrown/darkblond colour
Wavy texture
Square-shaped hairline, not high-set

_Paragraph 2 - Eyebrows & Eyes_

Straight eyebrows with slight arch
Full eyebrows with no patchiness
No upper eyelid exposure
Vertically narrow
No narrow IPD
Good PFL
Hazel colour
Hooded - a.k.a. hunter eyes

_Paragraph 3 - Nose_

Perfect width, starts at inner corners of eyes
Normal width nosebridge
No flaring nostrils
Not too long
Not bent either way
Not too bulbous

_Paragraph 4 - Ears_

Not too long
Normal sized earlobes
Don't stick out too much

_Paragraph 5 - Mouth & Philtrum_

Not too long philtrum
Full lips
Lips not too narrow, not too wide
Outer corners of lips not at an angle
Straight line in between lips with cupid's bow shape on upper lip

_Paragraph 6 - Zygos & Jaw_

Good zygos
Tall chin
Wide chin
Wide jaw
Good jaw angle

_Paragraph 7 - General Features_

Good FWHR
Compact midface and good midface ratio
Wide head
Normal neck
No skull irregularities

*Now, let's move on to the *side profile*:*
_Paragraph 1 - Hair_

Good hairline
Good temporal point
No bald spot at crown

_Paragraph 2 - Eyebrows & Eyes_

Once again, straight full eyebrows with a slight arch
Good browridge
Vertically narrow eyes
Deep-set

_Paragraph 3 - Nose _

Good nosebridge
No bump
Not downturned
Doesn't protrude too far
Once again, no huge nostrils
Not too bulbous

_Paragraph 4 - Ears_

Upper part not much wider than lower part
Once again, earlobes not too big
Not too long
Not too wide

_Paragraph 5 - Mouth & Philtrum_

Once again, not too long of a philtrum
Once again, full lips
Mouth doesn't protrude as much as nose
Once again, no lip angle
Straight groove between lips
Not too wide

_Paragraph 6 - Zygos & Jaw_

Protruding chin
Good gonial angle
Good ramus
Forward grown, no recession

_Paragraph 7 - General Features_

Once again, forward grown and compact
Good occiput
Normal neck
Good hair
No skull irregularities
Immaculate side profile

*Does this give you enough information???*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> you must be blind
> From the top down:
> *Front:*
> _Paragraph 1 - Hair_
> ...



*I literally don’t care 
Women go crazy over Cavill, he is textbook handsome, and that’s that *


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *I literally don’t care
> Women go crazy over Cavill, he is textbook handsome, and that’s that *


Me: *provides argument*
You: no i disagre!!11!!
Me: Okay, tell me why.
You: tell me what make u remotely atraktiv den!!1!11
Me: Okay, here's a list:
You: NO!!11!! I DON'T CARE1!!!1


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Me: *provides argument*
> You: no i disagre!!11!!
> Me: Okay, tell me why.
> You: tell me what make u remotely atraktiv den!!1!11
> ...



*Yup. Because you can reduce Cavill to his jaw all you want, but he really is one of the most universally handsome men ever.*


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 14, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *I literally don’t care
> Women go crazy over Cavill, he is textbook handsome, and that’s that *


Cavill has 500x more IRL appeal than an 88lb twink lmao

At most you are high tier normie rodeblur, you aren't special you are top 65%


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

16tyo said:


> Cavill has 500x more IRL appeal than an 88lb twink lmao
> 
> At most you are high tier normie rodeblur, you aren't special you are top 65%


No shit??? Who was arguing otherwise???


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Yup. Because you can reduce Cavill to his jaw all you want, but he really is one of the most universally handsome men ever.*


Handsome actors come and go. Marlon Brando, James Dean, Robert De Niro, Brad Pitt, Chris Hemsworth, there's a new ''oh so hot heartthrob'' every decade. But they're not that special. Just statusmaxxed + 6/10 - 7.5/10 looks


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 14, 2020)

He is chad. But superman shouldnt be 6'0
He is mogged to alpha centauri and back by christopher reeves.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 14, 2020)

he was mogged by momoa like there is no fucking tomorrow. For a roider his body is shit. As a natural i bodymog him to another plane of existence.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 14, 2020)

now, let me give my 2 cents


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> now, let me give my 2 cents


ok go ahead


----------



## sytyl (Aug 14, 2020)

Another banger of a thread by rodeblur

Completely disassembled abmonger with facts and logic, it's over for Cavill


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Another banger of a thread by rodeblur
> 
> Completely disassembled abmonger with facts and logic, it's over for Cavill


Disassembled & recalled straight back to Reddit


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Aug 14, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Real interesting but where'd I ask


should've posted this shit:






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 14, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> cavill has a mere jaw halo end of story
> 
> every other feature on his face is average or below


you mog


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 14, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> you mog


smh


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 15, 2020)

This mogs


----------

